# Gator Draw results 2017



## Toddmann (Aug 1, 2017)

Rejected!


----------



## sghoghunter (Aug 1, 2017)

We got picked for zone 2


----------



## Flatwoods sportsman (Aug 1, 2017)

Selected for zone 7


----------



## gbscott4 (Aug 1, 2017)

rejected from 5 with 2 points


----------



## biker13 (Aug 1, 2017)

Rejected from zone 2 with 0 points guess that 12 footer last year did it.


----------



## jigman29 (Aug 1, 2017)

Wife got zone 9. I took a point till next year. Easier to find one gator than two.


----------



## FREEDOM22 (Aug 2, 2017)

*zone 2 with 4 points*

Chris and I will be busy all season, I just hope I have time to fill my own tag. Good luck to all who drew and keep trying for those who did not!


----------



## FREEDOM22 (Aug 2, 2017)

*awesome! we will be down there from the opener til the end*

redneck 1 and I will be there the whole season, holla if y'all are out on the lake and need help, hail me on 16 vessel FREEDOM





sghoghunter said:


> We got picked for zone 2


----------



## david123abc (Aug 2, 2017)

I got picked for zone 4 with 2 points. Any tips, I've never been picked before and didn't really expect it this year, I figured it'd take 3+.


----------



## cowhornedspike (Aug 2, 2017)

Rejected and dejected.


----------



## Worlldbeater (Aug 2, 2017)

selected to hunt zone 5


----------



## ryan_beasley (Aug 2, 2017)

My hunting partner got his for Zone 7, so here we go again!  Good luck and be safe out there!


----------



## yellowhammer73 (Aug 2, 2017)

The wife got picked for zone 2


----------



## JHannah92 (Aug 2, 2017)

I banked a point, now I've got 8. Maybe next year I'll have time to hunt and quit hoarding points.


----------



## fredw (Aug 2, 2017)

Priority point for me.


----------



## OldCrowkiller (Aug 2, 2017)

Not selected, Zone 9, with 4 points. Looking at the stats it was a sure thing.
Oh well, I'll eventually draw, right?


----------



## bclark71 (Aug 2, 2017)

I got selected for zone 2.


----------



## sghoghunter (Aug 2, 2017)

FREEDOM22 said:


> redneck 1 and I will be there the whole season, holla if y'all are out on the lake and need help, hail me on 16 vessel FREEDOM



Thanks. I sent word down that way last night to be looking for a good one. A couple was spotted last yr but nobody had a tag so hopefully they still hanging out


----------



## GAMHUNTER35 (Aug 2, 2017)

got zone 2 had my eye on a few nice ones now i can go get one glad i hav my lifetime license sav me 75 bucks


----------



## cr00241 (Aug 2, 2017)

Got selected Zone 9. Scouting to begin soon.


----------



## FREEDOM22 (Aug 2, 2017)

*zone 4*

that is a very tough zone, that is why it is too easy to get drawn, Not very much public water so more than likely if you find 1 it will be on private land. It's not impossible so brace for a challenge .



david123abc said:


> I got picked for zone 4 with 2 points. Any tips, I've never been picked before and didn't really expect it this year, I figured it'd take 3+.


----------



## Dep6 (Aug 2, 2017)

Selected Zone 6


----------



## Dog Hunter (Aug 2, 2017)

rejected
Yall zone two guys hunting Seminole?


----------



## Geeseman (Aug 2, 2017)

rejected on z6 with 3 points added not sure how they figured it this year. Haven't put in for this in several years doesn't make since.


----------



## cam88 (Aug 2, 2017)

Didn't drawl got a point..


----------



## nate2800 (Aug 2, 2017)

Got 2 buddies with zone 2 tags. We will see ya down there!!


----------



## FREEDOM22 (Aug 3, 2017)

*awesome come see Redneck 1 and freedom22*

we will be there the entire seaon, come see us. pm for address, on Sealy Point


----------



## wildman0517 (Aug 3, 2017)

*Got picked*

Got picked Zone 9


----------



## biggdogg (Aug 3, 2017)

Picked up my 4th point. I guess I should start figuring out what zone to start looking for and how many more points I'll need...


----------



## Para Bellum (Aug 3, 2017)

Got a tag for Zone 2.


----------



## mdgreco191 (Aug 3, 2017)

Got a zone 2 tag!!!


----------



## j_seph (Aug 3, 2017)

Rejected as well, wonder how many out of state folks got picked? I got an email from Alabama DNR because I deer hunt there about Gator drawing. However you must be a resident to get picked in AL. I feel GA should do the same IMO


----------



## mcseals (Aug 3, 2017)

For those that got picked zone two how many points did yall have? i wagered four and still didnt get drawn.


----------



## FOLES55 (Aug 3, 2017)

ZONE 2 and booked Redneck1 already.. Cant Wait


----------



## deathtodeer (Aug 8, 2017)

Me and my buddy got two tags in zone 6.  For me this will be my third in 12 years!!!


----------



## GAMEDIC (Aug 12, 2017)

I got picked zone 1


----------



## Quackhead34 (Aug 12, 2017)

Got picked for zone 8...anyone with a boat and knowledge want to teach me? Lol


----------



## REDNECK1 (Aug 14, 2017)

pm sent


----------



## DeoVindice (Aug 14, 2017)

My brother was picked for zone 5 and wants me to tag along. Does anyone know of a guide in zone 5? He put in for the wrong zone (oops) but would like to make the most of it, anyway.


----------



## country boy (Aug 16, 2017)

Zone 7 and have a few nice ones located


----------

